# Funky little game



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

If you can read Spanish 

http://209.51.131.170/~tepocata/elcomplo.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great if only I has some idear what I was doing :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

you have to get things in order so as to trigger other events - its a puzzle, and I cannot get past 3 elements at 100%

J


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Well I keep getting a big tower block but I have no idea why :?


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

got 4 on 100% dont know how though?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Can get 2 100% consistently............. wish I knew why?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

WTF :?:


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

i understand what to do i just cant do it!! pretty addictive in a random sort of way...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Even worse than ever today :evil:


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

how far you gettin?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

translated:


> peje walks hidden pro there and you must fish it
> each that you select one of the 10 icons that appear abrjo something happens
> 
> the objective is to choose these icons in a fragmentary order, and to cause that one cominacion exact of events happens, so that you can finally catch to peje, and to make reality I sound of which another one luck


thanks to google translator - sorta makes sense


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

8 at 100% now

addictive :wink:

the smoker and bald guy kiss :? woofters


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

what do you go with first?? cant get the bubble big enough to catch the car when the magnet drags it off the bridge?? :lol: if someone joined in now they wouldnt know what to think


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Patrick Graystone said:


> what do you go with first?? cant get the bubble big enough to catch the car when the magnet drags it off the bridge?? :lol: if someone joined in now they wouldnt know what to think


bald guy and car are only ones i cant do. others are at 100%

how do you get the car to move?

i get a swimming pool at the end of the road so im guessing the army guy pulls it in there

<<EDIT>>
*i have the solution:*
tree
bald guy
road
suitcase
grate
cooker
car 
tv
smoker
army guy

- i have too much time on my hands! :roll:


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

when you have a double bridge and then put in the TV it creates a subway which the soldier uses, he comes out the other end with a magnet and drags the car along...but i dont have the pool for it to land in.............my head hurts [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

ok, next one please 

have you tried HAPLAND? similar sorta thing... the 3rd one came out not so long ago - all to do with timing. cant do it yet


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

give that man an award...fair play...fun game.


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

yeah tried that aswell...that the one in the forest,ufo sea monster etc?
cant do that either...i'll wait for your walkthrough :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Patrick Graystone said:


> yeah tried that aswell...that the one in the forest,ufo sea monster etc?
> cant do that either...i'll wait for your walkthrough :lol:


 :wink: wait for a boring days work and itll be here :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

So relieved, even though I have made use of your answers........... almost worth the wait if not the wasted effort


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very wierd


----------

